# Zincs???



## True Blue (Nov 25, 2008)

what is the purpose of zincs on a motor what exactly do they do?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The zincs are a lesser metal and will deteriorate before the engine metal will from the effects of electrolysis.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

You'd better believe you need to keep your zincs in good shape. Never paint them. Occasionally scrape or wire brush them. (Use a stainless steel brush, not a regular steel brush.)

On an inboard you should have zincs inside your heat exchanger and elsewere. Change them more often than your manual says to. I pulled the zincs in my inboard and wire brushed them every few trips, especialy in warm weather. I am anal about zincs but I have fewer electrolytic problems than most folks. 

If you have trim tabs, put zincs on the top side only. Cavitation erosion is the largest cause of degredation of tab zincs on the bottom side of the tab. I use half a rudder zinc on the top of tabs and they last aslong as 2 years.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

If you don't think zincs/sacrificial anodes are important, check this postfrom another forum.</DIV></DIV>http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=132914&posts=15&highlight=do%20i%20have%20an%20outdrive%20problem&highlightmode=2#M1369674


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *sosmarine (2/21/2009)*If you don't think zincs/sacrificial anodes are important, check this postfrom another forum.</DIV></DIV>
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=132914&posts=15&highlight=do%20i%20have%20an%20outdrive%20problem&highlightmode=2#M1369674[/quote]
> 
> DAMN...i believe i would pass out if i had to write the check for that repair bill!


----------

